# Best Alternative to Original Livestream?



## val-cat (Jul 24, 2013)

Seems I was late for the Procaster party. When I signed up free to  livestream what I got instead was their 'new' thing, which completely  butchered the chat functionality that enabled viewers to name themselves  in the chat - let alone chat in the first place - without having to go through the trouble to sign up for an account. So, I got a free Ustream, where viewers can chat, but they have  to sign up in order not to be secluded to a designated user number. 

From what others have said, there is no alternative to the glory of Procaster combined with fully functional chat room, so I'll have to work around it. For instance, with the Ustream I already have, I could stream normally, but for those who don't have an account, I could provide an IRC for them to name themselves and interact in. That's the best solution I can think of so far. If I do nsfw stuff on there, I should be able to use password protection for both Ustream and Mibbet (the IRC place that was suggested to me). If there are any better things I can do to get over this hurdle, please let me know. I wanna stream arts dammit! >.<

P.S. Preferably something that's free, but not primitive like join.me. Also, I was torn between putting this either on the Palette Town section or on here. Guess I'll find out whether this was the right or wrong place to post this, right?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, twitch.tv is pretty good, but you more than likely need to get XSplit to run the stream. I haven't really done much with Livestream or Twitch, so I can only really go with what my experiences as a stream watcher.


----------



## Cain (Jul 26, 2013)

Twitch is a good livestream, I use OBS to stream, and it works a charm. Simple, easy to use, etc.
Though I believe all you can stream under twitch is gaming, so if you're planning on anything else that's out.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jul 27, 2013)

Justin.TV?


----------



## Ferdinand Deer (Aug 2, 2013)

Join.me is pretty good,it's free to use.


----------

